

Functional Image Synthesis - Rexxar
http://conal.net/papers/bridges2001/
And nice images on this page : http://conal.net/Pan/Gallery/
======
jmah
If the images on <http://conal.net/pan/> are any indication, we'd best stay
away (and stick to Processing <http://processing.org/>).

~~~
jamii
I think the problem there is with Conals artistic skills, rather than his
software. Pancito (<http://www.acooke.org/pancito-code/index.html>), which
works more or less the same way as Pan, has some more compelling examples.

